# Xh558



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like the guys at Vulcan To The Sky have overcome the engineering problems that threatened to ground XH558 at the end of this year.

http://www.itv.com/news/meridian/2013-06-07/vulcan-flying-life-extended/

I'm off to Cosford tomorrow hopefully to see her in the air, any one else going?


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I spent a fair bit of time at RAF Wyton many moons ago with the Vulcans' brothers, the Victors. Amazing planes and some experience to fly in..... Nice to see that there's still a Vulcan flying the flag, hope it's a good day for you to see her, :yes:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I actually live on Woodley airfield, the site of the Reading Aero Club where Douglas Bader crashed and lost his legs. It's now an estate, but all the roads are named after famous planes, or pilots. There's Spitfire Way, Hurricane Way, Shackleton Close, Lindberg Close and many more, including my road, Vulcan Close.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Have they explained what they're doing about engines yet?

Good news if they can keep it structurally safe to fly, but no good if it's got no 'go'.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

My first productive job was at Scampton that housed 27 and 617 sSquadron plus the OCU. I happily blame the tin triangle for my pp hearing these days.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Have they explained what they're doing about engines yet?
> 
> Good news if they can keep it structurally safe to fly, but no good if it's got no 'go'.


The latest news on their site says the engines have sufficient flying hours to last until the end of 2015 so unless someone has 4 brand new Olympus engines in their garden shed that would now seem to be the limiting factor!


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Cosford was a complete waste of time.

The lack of traffic management meant after 2.5 hours of queuing we packed it in as a bad job.

It would seem some spent 5.5 hours waiting to get in and then gave up even though they had advance tickets!

Fortunately we have relatives in Codsall so we spent a pleasant afternoon with them instead and we did see some of the displays from the garden of "The Foaming Jug"

Have to try Lincoln or Blackpool next but I'll be giving Cosford a wide berth in future:-(


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

It flew over my house - what a marvellous noise and I forgot just how big it is.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, over a year later here I go again.

Southport this time, on the train so no traffic jams, weather forecast good, what can possibly go wrong?

Please XH558 don't have any engineering issues!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

We going Sunday, so like you hoping for the weather like year.Initially thought the Vulcan was flying with the 2 lancs on Sunday,that would have been a sight ,but see it's just there on Sat.

Have a good day


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

bridgeman said:


> We going Sunday, so like you hoping for the weather like year.Initially thought the Vulcan was flying with the 2 lancs on Sunday,that would have been a sight ,but see it's just there on Sat.
> 
> Have a good day


It seems to be have been a late addition, looking forward to the Lancs. too.

Weather is forecast to be really good on Sunday, hope you have a great day too


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've seen the Vulcan quite a few times over the past couple of years, most recently at the Little Gransden Airshow a few weeks ago:



















Absolutely stunning to see it in the air, what a fantastic aircraft :notworthy:

I've also seen the last two remaining Lancasters quite a few times as well. Again, a great sight to see them every time, and actually quite moving as well:










:thumbup:


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

When I was a nipper we used to live under the flight path from Finningley we used to see them and the Victors nearly every day sometimes high at others really low. Sight I'll never forget the V bombers going out on patrol. See they are doing a cold war tour next week might have to take a sickie.

http://www.vulcantotheskystore.co.uk/cold-war-tour-2014-share-1662-p.asp

Kev


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Feckit!

Feckit!

Feckit!

400 foot cloud ceiling over Lincolnshire

Enjoy seeing the Vulcan display tomorrow bridgeman.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great day at Southport show on Sunday,its a long story but missed the rearranged Vulcanhad to make do with the Lancasters ,Red Arrows and an awsome Typhoon as well as the Hurribomber that scared most of the crowd witless with bomb blasts and cannon fire. and a very graceful Catalina..







.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Vulcan flew an awesome display at Waddington today. Pulled off the amazing almost unbelievable manoeuvre of 45Â° nose up attitude with 90Â° angle of bank. Hanging there in the sky. Do my eyes deceive me? Nope. Astonishing.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Cockpit shots, surprisingly small considering the size of the plane:










Navigator station


----------

